# My first MP!



## dixiedragon (Nov 21, 2016)

Very simple. Scented with Sugared Lemon (yellow), Cherry Lemonade (red), Jolly Rancher Green Apple (green), and Passionfruit Papaya (orange). I am in love with the tiny robots! They didnt' have anything as good for girls, though, so I went with the fairy. It's supposed to be an angel, but she has a wand with a star on it. Clearly fairy.


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 21, 2016)

Those are cute!  Bet they smell good too! I really like the little robots.


----------



## dixiedragon (Nov 21, 2016)

I am donating a bunch of stuff to the YWCA this Christmas. My CP soaps for kids were a bit of a bust - the Birthday Cake turned REALLY dark, the Pinepple ended up a kind of mustard-yellow. The Fruit Loops is really good, but only 20 bars of that - or 40 if I cut them in half. So I am going to do a bunch of MP robots and fairies.


----------



## vedwards (Nov 21, 2016)

Very cute! I love the robots - I have that mold too as a friend requested them for her Christmas gift. The fairies are cute, regardless!  I like making CP, but I do love the instant gratification part of M&P. lol


----------



## lsg (Nov 21, 2016)

How cute!  I made tiny robots and Christmas tree soaps, (what a combination),last Christmas for my grandboys.  They loved them.


----------



## Greenmeadow (Nov 21, 2016)

So cute !  Going to try myself M&P making some Christmas figurines for kids !


----------



## DianaPopova (Feb 6, 2017)

I like the idea of donation! Thanks for sharing!
The soaps are so cute


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 6, 2017)

Very cute. Little boys also love the Lego boys. There are small multi molds and a larger one available. There are also cute lifesaver molds available that I found young kids like. Little girls like mini cupcakes


----------

